# B6 S4 Avant Build



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok, Finally i got some parts in! so i can start my project on getting my wagon hopefully low enough








this is what i got today so far.







I guess i can start wiring up the management and get some ideas on how im gonna do my trunk.
wont mind any help from local airide peeps. thanks
before pic of the car








after










_Modified by 2.8turbo at 9:08 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Congrats. bigger pics of the car next time!
you should get up with rat4life. he's tri state and does amazing work with airride


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

there you go! hope its not too big.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*









(I'm only sad about this out of jealousy)


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*

dont be sad! would it make you feel better if i tell you your car is one of my inspirations!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Read Darricks build.
Couldnt of been more help than anything out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You will love getting under the car and seeing the extra brake like holders you can use for the fronts


----------



## KRIS05VVTi (Oct 8, 2008)

custom fabricate something on one of the panels either right or left so you can have it hidden, but accessible just in case


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

Sell that tank and get two of the three-gallon tanks. They will fit in the spare tire well, and you'll have a gallon more air.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*

got any links for the 3 gallon tanks? need dimensions of it. thanks!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

nevermind found some!


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

hide it! don't kill your Avant space, that is why you got one, right?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

just want to make sure on this. the fittings for the manifold has some kind of thread sealant ? should i teflon over it or leave it alone? heres a pic








thanks!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_just want to make sure on this. the fittings for the manifold has some kind of thread sealant ? should i teflon over it or leave it alone? 

You'll probably get conflicting answers on this. Personally, I've never used additional thread sealant on any fittings that come with it already, and I've never had an issue. Some people use tape still as a precaution.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

update on the build! wired my auto pilot air management last night and hopefully finish the bag install this weekend! shouldnt be too hard i hope. my biggest worry is where to drill the holes for the lines. heres pics of my masontech bags.








*im such a slacker! finally got tired looking at my whole kit collecting dust in my living room!* 


_Modified by 2.8turbo at 10:07 AM 10-23-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

C'mon, son.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ill be interested to see how low it sits on those mason techs.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Mmmm, do werk! Are these the newest mason techs?








And time to delete those roof rails


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

watching this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got any wheels in mind? because iiii do!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

I've got some wheels for sale too.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

Im trying! and yeah they are the latest mt's. atleast the rears.
wanted to delete the rails so bad but i need it for winter


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

what you got in mind?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Cap, which wheels are you selling?


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_just want to make sure on this. the fittings for the manifold has some kind of thread sealant ? should i teflon over it or leave it alone? heres a pic








thanks!

on my kit i used it as is unless it didnt have any thread sealant, then i used teflon tape. when putting the teflon tape on put it on in such a way that when turning the fitting it doesnt start pealing off. put the teflon tape on counter clockwise


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

after a long a$$ day, this is what i did.








got the rears in but not so sure if i should reuse the stock rubber spring pads. i used both upper and lower on this pic. dont know if it would even affect the height.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_update on the build! wired my auto pilot air management last night and hopefully finish the bag install this weekend! shouldnt be too hard i hope. my biggest worry is where to drill the holes for the lines. heres pics of my masontech bags.








*im such a slacker! finally got tired looking at my whole kit collecting dust in my living room!* 

_Modified by 2.8turbo at 10:07 AM 10-23-2009_

you don't need to drill any holes. i havent drilled one. holes just lead to rust later on down the road. on my car, should be similar, between the back seats and the doors is that padding for you arm and shoulder, that the seat belt is above. take the seats out and right where the bottom of the shoulder pad bolts to the car is a grommet with a wire. that wire goes through that hole and another hole on the bottom of the car. run the lines through there and alond side the brake lines underneath. zip tie them. there might be plastic underbody pannels covering all that that will need to be removed. BEFORE you run the lines through those holes get rubber grommets to fit the holes and protect the air lines from rubbing against the bare metal. the last thing you want to do it have a air leak.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_watching this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got any wheels in mind? because iiii do!









i know this guy. growing up in jc we were next door neighbors. litterally, his house was next to mine lol


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

still cant believe you live next door to me! what a trip!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
i know this guy. growing up in jc we were next door neighbors. litterally, his house was next to mine lol

what a bugout


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
what a bugout









i know he said he had some wuestions on his install since we both have a similar car and kit and so he called me up and we were talking and asked so what town do you live? really i used to live there thing. next thing you know i was like i used to live at 23 and hes like i used to live at 25 lmao


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_
i know he said he had some wuestions on his install since we both have a similar car and kit and so he called me up and we were talking and asked so what town do you live? really i used to live there thing. next thing you know i was like i used to live at 23 and hes like i used to live at 25 lmao

VWvortex.com ....bringing long-lost friends together for over 5 years.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

Did more work today! finally got the fronts in! so all i have to do tomorrow is run the lines. posting more pics of today in a bit.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

this was a PITA to get off. took me 2 freakin days ! 







and finally !








And todays work
























hoping for good weather tomorrow so i can run my lines. and hopefully a test run.










_Modified by 2.8turbo at 7:29 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

i guess lets just get on to the almost finished product
























hope you guys approve! rears need to come down more! didnt take the bump stops off ! pretty happy with the front tho!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

front looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get that rear down


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (TimKouch)*

i know, its usually the other way around. getting the fronts lower than the rears lolz!!!


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

yeah but the rear should be easy...
wheel plans??


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (TimKouch)*

got a couple in mind but probably wait till spring.


----------



## WoLfBuRgJeTTa (Mar 4, 2006)

Loving it, clean it up and take some proper pics. Then buy my wheels and you'll have the most baller avant in the area.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*

watched............... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

you know what this means right?

photoshoot!! you and me, sometime soon. how far are you from philly?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

! sorry for the dirty car pic. literally took this pic after i finished up the install. still not done in the trunk area.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_









That is no bueno. You need to get those front bags back out of the car ASAP and get some kind of spacer on the top bag mount. The bag needs to be spaced out about an inch and quarter from the top mount or else the bolts from the upper control arms will rub on the bag and eventually cause it to fail.








Ask how I know...
Oh, and spend the cash for some better front shocks, like some Bilstein Sports with the adjustable spring perch and then chop the lower fork to make up the difference from adding the spacer to the top of the bag mount.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*

Oh, and you should buy my wheels:


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That is no bueno. You need to get those front bags back out of the car ASAP and get some kind of spacer on the top bag mount. The bag needs to be spaced out about an inch and quarter from the top mount or else the bolts from the upper control arms will rub on the bag and eventually cause it to fail.








Ask how I know...
Oh, and spend the cash for some better front shocks, like some Bilstein Sports with the adjustable spring perch and then chop the lower fork to make up the difference from adding the spacer to the top of the bag mount.









got that covered cap! i got some spacers in there.








u think thats good enuf?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

Hmm, should be good enough. Did you compress the suspension on each side once they were installed to make sure the bag cleared the bolts on the control arms? Good idea using the hockey puck, I might have to steal that idea for another project.








Also, keep an eye on the condition of the hockey puck because even though they are really strong, that rubber could crack and deteriorate from the abuse of being a suspension component.


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*

hmmmmmm


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*



Capt. Obvious said:


> ...Good idea using the hockey puck, I might have to steal that idea for another project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (baggednbangin)*

your front set up is more complicated than mine, no liquid rubber stuff for me.lol! thats why your build is taking too long







lets get her done and have an air meet


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_your front set up is more complicated than mine, no liquid rubber stuff for me.lol! thats why your build is taking too long







lets get her done and have an air meet









shut up lol. yeah i know. i'm trying to locate a permanent spot for my switch for the compressor. you know me. gotta be clean and somewhat hidden away. and yes after its done we will meet up.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Oh, and you should buy my wheels:









those wheels look hot on your car! why are you selling them?...i know you want a change.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (baggednbangin)*

car is for sale if not sold thats why he's selling it..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (baggednbangin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggednbangin* »_those wheels look hot on your car! why are you selling them?...i know you want a change.

Car is getting a makeover. I've had those wheels for at least 6 months or so, time for a change.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*

oh, my bad! i thought you sold your car.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

did some work on the rears today! pretty happy with the results. definitely not my shocks bottoming out cuz i took the bump stops completely off and still didnt come down like others. hmmmmmmmmm








heres some pics of the rears.











_Modified by 2.8turbo at 1:20 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

19s with low pros and you will be good to go


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great. Those mudguards gotta go! Any ideas on wheels yet? Pics of management setup?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

if you get wheels. i get your avus. deal?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Looks great. Those mudguards gotta go! Any ideas on wheels yet? Pics of management setup?

thanks!mudguards are comming off for sure. just trying to dial in my set up.still searching for wheels. debating on dish or spoke type? wanted a decent size lip but i wanna tuck not poke. trunk is not done yet.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_if you get wheels. i get your avus. deal?

ill let you know. i might need it for my winter tires.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Oh, and you should buy my wheels:










those would be stellar on ur car!!!!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

You can do better on the rear, I'll get mine done eventually. Good start though.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_You can do better on the rear, I'll get mine done eventually. Good start though. 

for sure! im working on that but dont want the reverse rake anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_did some work on the rears today! pretty happy with the results. definitely not my shocks bottoming out cuz i took the bump stops completely off and still didnt come down like others. hmmmmmmmmm








heres some pics of the rears.

















might be the bags completely deflated.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (baggednbangin)*


----------



## B5.5 4EVER (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

Looks like I will get some local help when I am ready to bag my wagon...


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (B5.5 4EVER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: B6 S4 Avant Build (2.8turbo)*

dying to get my car on the road! cough,cough


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Why isnt it driveable yet?


----------



## mjulezjr88 (Jun 13, 2007)

that looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Why isnt it driveable yet?

driver front gotta leak that i need to find and the rear bags need to be dialed in..


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (mjulezjr88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjulezjr88* »_that looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks! hope i can drive it soon!


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

Looking good Harry! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now wash da b!tch!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

thanks bro! not quite done yet


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

ok, i think my build will be officially done pretty soon! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the guys at mason-tech


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*


































_Modified by 2.8turbo at 9:16 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*


















































































































































































SOOOOOOO SEXY.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

woah, what did you do there? Looks 10x better


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_woah, what did you do there? Looks 10x better

x onebilliontythousandseven


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

Looks WAY better. Hopefully my advice was helpful.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_woah, what did you do there? Looks 10x better

took the mud guards off and put the center caps on. lol!!!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

thanks guys! need to clean it up and get some wheels so i can get better pics! and i want more low in the front!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

tell all damnit. Us wagons need to stick together


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

seems lower than mine. hard to tell in pics. looks great for sure!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

thanks!
22" fronts
21" rears
i think


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8turbo)*

So did you remove rear bumpstops?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_So did you remove rear bumpstops?

that and then some!


----------



## AndrewG87 (Jul 11, 2008)

Any modifications to the front upper control arms? I take it they are pushing against the strut top tower?


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (AndrewG87)*

no mods on fronts yet. fronts are not as low but im sure they are pretty close...


_Modified by 2.8turbo at 1:10 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

its looking hot bro. when i'm completely finished and get the drop to where i want we should have a little photoshoot.


----------



## BLAZEDUPBEE (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

Hows this holding up in the winter? I've been wanting to do bags just worried about the cold seasons we get in New England.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BLAZEDUPBEE)*

holdin up pretty well (knock on wood).no water traps and antifreeze .
just do it! a lot o cars on air r daily drivers. No need for shoveling, just air up and your good to go!!!!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*

doooood!! post up a picture of your car at show n go!! it looked hawt!


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

thanks man! but got no pics of my car. congrats again on taking first place!


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_thanks man! but got no pics of my car. congrats again on taking first place!

thanks bro...i found one of yours. i'm uploading it right now.


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_thanks man! but got no pics of my car. congrats again on taking first place!

AND NOW YOU DO..


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

here's another one...


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

oh oh and another....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

here's two more


----------



## baggednbangin (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: (baggednbangin)*

cough bump cough


----------

